# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Lập trình >  Focus trong C#

## vanvuive

chào mấy huynh.

mình đang viết ứng dụng bàn phím ảo (giống như virtual keyboard của kaspersky). mình muốn khi chạy form (chương trình bàn phím ảo) lên thì form hiện lên trên tất cả các ứng dụng khác (topmost=true, mình đã làm được vấn đề này).
vấn đề ở đây là khi click vào form bàn phím ảo thì ứng dụng đang giữ focus trước đó bị mất focus và form bàn phím ảo giữ focus.có cách nào để form không giữ focus không mấy huynh? 


giả sử mở ứng dụng lên và focus đang ở ô text nhập password, khi chạy form bàn phím ảo lên thì ứng dụng đó vẫn giữ focus (con trỏ vẫn trong ô password), khi mình thao tác trên bàn phím ảo thì ứng dụng đó vẫn giữ focus.
mục đích là để phương thức sendkey.send("s"); gởi ký tự "s" tới được ô password của ứng dụng đang giữ focus.

thanks.

----------

